# Opinions Omega Seamaster Apnea Regatta



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

there is one for sale on the bay and to be honest i dont know this model can anyone tell me if its a worthwhile purchase item no 380044517435 and if they think its a real one

Omega SEAMASTER Apnea Regatta


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I love this thing!


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

If you like sailing it is great, if not the countdown timer is a little redundant.

Having said that I haven't found a use for Mission Time on my X-33 yet but I will!


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Is the listing number correct? as i can't find it?


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

dougal74 said:


> If you like sailing it is great, if not the countdown timer is a little redundant.
> 
> Having said that I haven't found a use for Mission Time on my X-33 yet but I will!


I was under the impression it was designed for 'Freedivers'. Every segment represents 2 minutes. They are initially set at red and, as the time elapses, they turn white. Easy to read when your a longway underwater and trying to establish how long you've been down there at a glance.



bobjames said:


> Is the listing number correct? as i can't find it?


 If you look at the date of that post it's 15 July 2008. That's why you can't find it! :lol:


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Jedadiah said:


> dougal74 said:
> 
> 
> > If you like sailing it is great, if not the countdown timer is a little redundant.
> ...


I think you may be right, as the odd name, apnea (apnoea english spelling) means lack of external breathing, or holding your breath, near enough.


----------

